# The Takumi Trio OMGZ



## Takun (Jul 21, 2008)

Well since I am to indecisive, I have three of me.

Takumi:

Takumi is a Tasmaskan Dog.  He's various shades of tan.  He is really passive aggressive.  He's also my humorous side that can't take anything seriously.  He's very, very playful and very very energetic.

Takun:

Takun is an African Lion.  He's the more serious side of me.  He is the leader part of my personality.  He is very quick witted.  He's also my strong side and the family oriented part of me.  Also my athletic side.

Taki:

Taki is the cheetah.  He's the artsy side of me.  He's the side that could listen to music all day.  The part that makes me practice for hours on end.  He's my favorite side so far and the newest.


There, pretty short and if I think of more I'll add.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, never heard of a Tamaskan dog before- I had to google it. Very neat dogs- I want one now!


----------



## Takun (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone loves Tamaskans^__^


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 21, 2008)

Do they all have anything significant in common?


----------



## Takun (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, a deep loathing for most people:3  

The eyes, the brown eyes^__^


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 21, 2008)

Hooray for brown eyes and loathing!
How much do they loathe me?


----------



## Takun (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm.... about a 1/10.  Oh, also apathy.   I'm too lazy to loathe you at the moment...


----------



## ExTo (Jul 22, 2008)

But only 1/3 of them can go Wof Wof...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 22, 2008)

Never heard of the cheetah till yesterday, all very cool fursonas.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

That Tamaskan army will haunt my dreams.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 26, 2008)

All cool fursonas you have there, Takun. .^_^.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

wof wof army GO


----------

